# Pre-staining solution



## CLIFF LEWIS (May 1, 2009)

I have read in the past a simple method of making one's own pre-staining solution but can no longer find the receipt. Seems like it consisted something like a 20% linceed oil an d mineral spirits. Anybody know of this??


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

You can use Shellac (no wax) as a sanding sealer before staining. 

It is compatible with everything, easy to use and dries so fast. You can even buy it ready made now with no wax in it.

Seal coat


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

CLIFF LEWIS said:


> I have read in the past a simple method of making one's own pre-staining solution but can no longer find the receipt. Seems like it consisted something like a 20% linceed oil an d mineral spirits. Anybody know of this??


SHellac cut down to 1/2 lbs will suffice. Cut the shellac down with Methy Hydrate.

Charles Neil has a good video on You tube for it as well as the Wood Whisperer:

YouTube - WOODWORKING - Shellac

73- Coloring Blotchy Woods | The Wood Whisperer Woodworking Video Podcast and Blog


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Cliff, let us know where youre from.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Routerforums Cliff.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Diluted Shellac is the best sealer you can get, and you can even colour it with spirit dyes to get and even finish.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Cliff and welcome to the forum.


----------

